# Does spouse's WES (ECA) helps any other way than adding 20 points in my score?



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

-Firstly, For adding 20 points in my score, my spouse's ECA is required or just IELTS will help?

-ECA for dependent(spouse) is going to help in any other way as well like job/work permit?
For ex if i get apply with 340 points and get an invitation, would my wife's ECA still be required or help her out in job search for herself? Can she find job and work in Canada w/o ECA?


----------

